# Bolt and Bluetooth



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I want to connect bluetooth speakers to my Bolt. Is this possible? Anyone done this?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The Bolt does not have Bluetooth built in so you will need some kind of external Bluetooth transmitter. Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Awolf-Wirele...sr=1-6&keywords=bluetooth+transmitter+optical


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> The Bolt does not have Bluetooth built in so you will need some kind of external Bluetooth transmitter. Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Awolf-Wirele...sr=1-6&keywords=bluetooth+transmitter+optical


Back to Amazon again... Tried this one https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Tr...6029238&sr=8-9&keywords=bluetooth+transmitter

pairs, but no sound. Will check out the one you listed.


----------

